# Creek Running Video



## BigTerp (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is a short video my wife shot yesterday of me coming out of a small, narrow creek into the main river. For those of you familiar with my area, it is Tonoloway Creek on the east side of Hancock, MD. The video is a little goofy and looks a little better if you go full screen. My wife shot it with my phone vertical instead of horizontal. Makes it a little weird, but shows pretty good how well the boat/motor combo runs and how shallow I'm able to go. We caught zero fish by the way  

[youtube]s_ZOPjJcdVs[/youtube]


----------



## Djknyork (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't see a video attached


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 12, 2014)

I see it. Same one as on his mod thread. Still looks good.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is another video my wife forgot she took with her phone the other day. Again, it's not the best due to it being a cell phone, but it shows even better how shallow I can run and and how the boat handles. I was running a back channel, inlet/cove (whatever you want to call it) of the Potomac River. You can see my excitement/surprise at the end of the video that I made it through that last shoot. Was just a few inches of water :shock: 

[youtube]Pewo2z4upaM[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2014)

GReat video and kudos to you for wearing vest! :beer:


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348637#p348637 said:


> Jim » Today, 10:01 am[/url]"]GReat video and kudos to you for wearing vest! :beer:



Thanks!! I realized after I posted the first video I didn't have my vest on  We had just finished trolling up that creek and I had it off while fishing. On the main river its the law to wear a vest from November 15th - May 15th. When I'm by myself, no matter what time of year, I have my vest on and kill lanyard attached.


----------



## vhecs (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice video...perhaps we can hook up sometime and run our jets together in that creek! Here is a video of me going up a Crazy ledge on the Shenandoah!

https://youtu.be/qPtN3Ml962o


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 18, 2014)

vhecs said:


> Nice video...perhaps we can hook up sometime and run our jets together in that creek! Here is a video of me going up a Crazy ledge on the Shenandoah!
> 
> https://youtu.be/qPtN3Ml962o



Nice!! That's some pretty hairy looking water. What boat/motor combo are you running? 

How is the fishing on the Shenandoah? You run the VA portion of it I assume?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 16, 2015)

I love jet boat porn.

Here's some of my personal stash. Haha.
[youtube]dxSTzEa4fHQ[/youtube]


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 20, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I love jet boat porn.
> 
> Here's some of my personal stash. Haha.
> [youtube]dxSTzEa4fHQ[/youtube]



Cool!!

I want to get some video of me running with my camera now instead of my cell phone like the ones I had in this thread. I actually made a mount for my boat. It's just 1/4" - 20 threaded rod with a nut. I used my trolling motor mounts which are rivnuts and just happened to be the right size. Can't find a picture though. Once the trolling motor gets put on after hunting season I'll have to use my driving light mounts or just add another rivnut somewhere.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 20, 2015)

SWEET! i dont know why i do this to myself. i have got to stop watching boat porn.


----------

